# Some speaker help



## dkishton1486 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello all I am new here and I ran into an issue I hope you can help me with. I am wiring up a speaker to my rear enclosed porch that is hooked up to my Minitor V amplified charger (Its a pager for the fire dept). Now my question is this I can use just a plain ol speaker but I bought one online and I didnt notice it until today when I got it that it has a transformer on it. Can I still hook up the speaker without hooking up the transformer?


----------



## dkishton1486 (Apr 23, 2014)

Forgot to add.. The speaker is a Quam-Nichols C5/BU/W and the Minitor V Amplified charger They call it an amplified charger but on the back of the charger there is a "External Speaker Port" for a plug in type speaker. All I am trying to do is put a "banana" type plug or the 3.5mm plug on the end of the wires and plug it into the charger. I hope this helps?
Also if you google Minitor V amplified charger it will show you a pic of it


----------

